# Prop Shaft Seal?



## Jeffus13 (Apr 12, 2009)

Local dealership tells me I need to have this replaced... cant find much (anything really) about it. 
Also needs a cam tensioner and valve cover gasket job according to them... ill be "DIY'ing" this and was trying to find out about the prop shaft seal so i could determine if i wanted to do this one too. Must be relatively easy since its 1/4 the cost of the valve/cam job according to their prices... ???


----------



## Jeffus13 (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: Prop Shaft Seal? (Jeffus13)*

just wanted to add that Ive read the info on the PCV valve issues with this car and ill check this before i do the valve job... i found a DIY website that explained how to check the valve... it requires some computer system though... is there an alternative way?


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: Prop Shaft Seal? (Jeffus13)*

The prop shaft seal requires removing the exhaust from the cat back and there are some triple square sockets you will need to remove the bolts that hold it to the flanges.


----------



## pvw4ever (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: Prop Shaft Seal? (Jeffus13)*

I work for Audi the prop seal is easy to remove, but even with the special sealing tool the techs mess is up. The seal is like 30. and u will need 2 exhaust clamps and gear fluid to top off. The cam seals can be snuck in if you know someone who can lift the tensioners which require v.cover removal and a pik to slide the new seals in place. Those seal kits are only 10. each and about 70 each v.cover gasket.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: Prop Shaft Seal? (pvw4ever)*

i've watched too many techs slide tensioner gaskets to have them come back 6months later because they blew out.


----------



## Jeffus13 (Apr 12, 2009)

thanks guys


----------

